# PFC200 nach FW-Update keine Reaktion mehr...Was kann ich noch tun?



## Step7Neuling (18 Oktober 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe an meinem PFC200 ein FW-update via SD-Card durchgeführt und er lies sich danach auch noch ganz normal betreiben.
Jetzt habe ich Ihn vom Strom genommen und habe ihn wieder angeschlossen und außer die erste Leuchte auf der Klemme beim 24V Anschluss leuchtet nichts mehr.
Was kann ich noch tun ? 

Mein Gedanke war ja über ein Serial-Kabel via FBC , ein update erneut durchzuführen...aber ich habe leider kein FBC ...und Online finde ich dazu auch nichts mehr...
und wenn ich das neue Wago Update-Tool verwenden möchte, kann ich RS232 nicht auswählen. Das ist mehr oder minder Grau...
Das Wago-Kabel wird aber erkannt....

Am Anfang habe ich auch eine Verbindung zur Wago, die nach einer zeit von ca. 3 Minuten aber abbricht...

Wer kann mir hier vielleicht helfen.

Grüße
Step7N


----------



## Tobsucht (18 Oktober 2021)

Was passiert denn, wenn du den PFC wieder mit der SD Karte für das Update startest?


----------



## urlicht (18 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Step7Neuling,
Es ist schon eine Weile her und ich habe gerade keinen Controller zur Hand, ich erinnere mich jedoch, dass man nach dem Update via SD-Image den Controller einrichten und dann die Karte mit dem Image via Web-Interface auf den Controller kopieren sollte/kann. Da gibt es einen Menüeintrag dafür. Danach sollte der Controller genauso starten, wie er es von der SD-Karte getan hat. Danach kann man die SD-Karte entfernen oder wieder für den vollen Speicherplatz formatieren und als Speicher im Controller nutzen.

....und gerade noch gefunden, allerdings auf Englisch:


----------



## holgermaik (18 Oktober 2021)

Step7Neuling schrieb:


> außer die erste Leuchte auf der Klemme beim 24V Anschluss leuchtet nichts mehr.


Da ist bei dem FW Update was schief gelaufen und der PFC startet nicht. Da hilf auch FBC nichts.
Welchen PFC hast du genau und welche FW hast du versucht aufzuspielen.

Achtung: 
ab FW 19 gibt es unterschiedliche UpDates für die 1. und 2. Generation PFC.
OPC UA wurde entfernt und muss bei Bedarf händisch nachinstalliert werden.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (19 Oktober 2021)

Hatte gerade letzte Woche bei einem Controller ein FW Update gemacht.
neue FW auf SD Karte gespeichert und dann denn Controller mit gesteckter SD Karte gestartet.
So Bootet der Controller ab der SD Karte und Startet mit der neuen FW.
Danach musst du dich aber mit einem Servicekabel mit dem Controller verbinden und die Netzwerkeinstellungen usw. neu einstellen.
Danach kannst du wieder mit dem Browser auf das WBM zugreifen und das geladene Image auf den Controller kopieren.

Hier ein Auszug aus der Installationsanleitung von Wago die ich zur FW dazu bekommen habe:

Benutzen Sie ausschließlich originale SD-Karten von WAGO, da das Firmware Update nur auf Basis dieser getestet und freigegeben worden ist. Beachten Sie, die maximale Größe von 32 GB und die unterschiedlichen Typen. Für den Kontroller PFC100 wird eine μSD Karte benötigt.
Bei Nutzung anderer SD-Karten kann WAGO die einwandfreie Funktion des Kontrollers/Kopplers nicht gewährleisten.
Ab der FW 19 gibt es eine gerätespezifische Firmware für die PFC's. Merkmal Generation G1:8x0x, Generation G2:8x1x
Löschen Sie den Inhalt der Karte dauerhaft (sicher) mittels eines Partions Manager, Computerverwaltung oder dem Windows Programm Diskpart (clean all).
1.
Das Schreiben des Images auf dieWAGO SD-Karte erfolgt mittels "Win32DiskImager":https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
2.
Starten Sie den PFC100/200 mit gesteckter WAGO SD-Karte.
3.
Die statische Einstellung der IP-Adresse erfolgt mittels "WAGO Ethernet Settings". Hinweis: Da sich das WebBasedManagement (WBM) geändert hat, bitte unbedingt den Cache des Browsers löschen (!) und den Browser anschließend neu starten (!)
4.
Über das "WebBasedManagement / Configuration" führen Sie nun folgende Schritte durch: Administration / Create Image // Create bootable image from active Partition (memory card)// Start Copy
5.
WAGO Ethernet Settings, welches mindestens in der Version 6.8.2.2 benötigt wird, können Sie unter folgendem Link herunterladen: https://wago.sharepoint.com/:u:/s/S...VKpD2CPDfb6XEBcFT2P5lVyz2muxqHyDG3JQ?e=xRE2BM
6.
Bitte beachten Sie unsere allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen.
Bei weiteren Fragen oder für mehr Informationen zum WAGO-IO-System steht Ihnen die Hotline unseresSupport Centers gern telefonisch unter 0571 887-44555oder per E-Mail unter support@wago.comzur Verfügung.


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Oktober 2021)

Bootet er aus dem Flash und von SD nicht mehr?!?


----------



## Step7Neuling (21 Oktober 2021)

Er bootet weder von der Karte noch von dem Flash nicht mehr...ich hatte v19 Installiert, er ging auch normal...
Dann habe ich Ihn vom Strom getrennt , jetzt eine weile nicht genutzt...jetzt wollte ich wieder...und ausser die LED´s für die 
Spannungsversorgung leuchtet nichts mehr...


----------



## wat84 (21 Oktober 2021)

Moin,

ich habe mal vom Wago Support folgenden Tipp bekommen, der auch tatsächlich funktioniert hat.

Das Image für die SD Karte nicht in Windows erstellen, sondern das Dateisystem von einem funktionierenden Controller auf die SD Karte ziehen (über das WBM). Das Ergebnis ist augenscheinlich gleich (Inhalt der SD sieht gleich aus), aber plötzlich bootet der Controller wieder von SD Karte.

Wenn du keinen zweiten Controller parat hast, würde ich mich an den Support wenden.


----------



## Eigenheim_Bastler (21 Oktober 2021)

Mir hat der Support gesagt ich soll das Image mit dem Win32diskimager auf die SD Karde speichern, damit das Dateisystem auf der SD Karte für Linux auch als solches erkannt wird.


----------



## Step7Neuling (25 Oktober 2021)

Das Ding ist, egal ob eine SD Card drin ist, oder nicht....er zuckt kurz auf und dann macht die Steuerung überhaupt nichts mehr...
Über WagoUpload kann man die Serielle Schnittstelle nicht auswählen...ausgegraut...deshalb der Gedanke mit FBC.


----------



## Passion4Automation (29 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

Hast du schon eine Lösung? Mich würds nur interessieren, weil bei mir auch bei der selben Hardware ein Update ansteht.


----------



## Step7Neuling (30 Oktober 2021)

Hi,

man kann in der Regel ruhig ein update machen. Bei mir ist das ja eher ein Einzelfall. Warum das passiert ist, keine Ahnung. So ein Update ist ja leider immer mit Risiko verbunden. 

Grüße 
Step


----------



## Tobsturbo (21 Juli 2022)

Zu dem Thema habe ich auch noch eine ähnliche  Frage .
Wird beim Firmwareupdate das PLC Programm überschrieben oder gelöscht ?
Mir scheint das so, was natürlich sehr ungünstig ist, wenn man im Feld ältere Controller hat, die man eigentlich gerne Updaten würde (FW Stand 06). 
Selbst wenn ich vorher ein Backup des gesamten Controller durchführen würde, wäre nach dem Firmware Update die  Versions Kompatibilität nicht gegeben oder?
Also würde das PLC Programm mit der aktuellen Firmware nicht geladen werden oder sehe ich das falsch ? 
Ich werde das mal testen, leider habe ich nicht mehr die alten Firmware Versionen, gibt es die noch irgendwo zum Download ? 

Schöne Grüße 
Tobi


----------



## Passion4Automation (22 Juli 2022)

Also die Applikation ist danach weg. Die Einstellungen IP Adresse usw. glaube ich auch, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Wenn du dann die Applikation laden willst muss wsl. die Compilerversion in den settings von eCockpit angepasst  werden. Auf welche Version, wird dir aber angezeigt. 

Bei CS2.3 lässt sich die Applikation normal ohne Probleme laden.

Das Restore der Firmware funktioniert  normalerweise nur bei gleichen FW Stand.


----------



## Passion4Automation (22 Juli 2022)

Am besten wäre ein PFC 200 auf der Werkbank zum spielen. Somit könntest du CS 2.3 und e!Cockpit Szenarien durchspielen.


----------



## Tobsturbo (22 Juli 2022)

ja genau das probiere ich gerade aus .


----------



## KLM (22 Juli 2022)

Moin, nachdem mit der Firmware meist auch die Runtime verändert wird, ist das zuvor geladene Programm sowieso nicht kompatibel, weil es mit einer anderen Compiler Version für die alte Runtime kompiliert wurde.  Beim FW-Update via SD-Image oder Ethernet (WUP-Datei via e!COCKPIT oder WAGOupload) wird daher das alte Programm gelöscht. Es muss in e!COCKPIT oder CODESYS 2.3 neu kompiliert und geladen werden. Bei einem SD-Image wird alles mit dem Image überschrieben, d.h. inkl. WBM-Einstellungen wie IP-Adresse. Bei einem Update via Ethernet bleiben die WBM-Einstellungen erhalten. Wenn FW(06) vorher im Controller war, musst Du zwangsläufig ein Update via Image durchführen, da das Update via Ethernet FW(>=12) im Controller voraussetzt.
Wenn der Controller nicht sauber bootet (nur SYS LED und nur orange), dann ist das Image von dem er bootet, d.h. SD oder interner Flash beschädigt. Am einfachsten Du schreibst das Image erneut auf die SD-Karte, bootest von dort (SD stecken, PFC neu starten) und folgst der Anleitung im oben verlinkten Video um das Image von der SD-Karte in den internen Flasch zu kopieren.
Anm.: Wenn Du mehrere Controller im Feld hast, empfehle ich die Erstellung einer *.application Datei mit WAGOupload. Damit kann man FW, Applikation und WBM-Einstellungen laden. Dazu gibt es einen Anwendungshinweis auf der Homepage.


----------

